# Post Divorce Rebuild



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Well in my previous married life I had a full 7 seat 7.2 dedicated theater that doubled as my show room for my custom install business. Upon the divorce I let the ex keep the house and the full theater so her son would stay home more often and out of trouble.

Since then I have been putting together a hodge podge system of components I had, units I have got from customers and such, the only thing I have kept from previous is my 4TB+ home theater pc as I put too much time into it and it was too much upkeep for them.

Display: 
Mitsubishi WD-73831 73" 1080p DLP

Sources: 
Custom built home theater pc with 4.5TB of storage
Xbox 360
Denon BDP-1800 blu-ray as a simple player for testing.

Processor:
Currently None, the htpc acts as processor for movie/tv/music. The denon BDP and xbox are played out of the TV for now, though I am getting close to finally getting a AVR or Pre-Pro

Amplifier:
Sunfire Cinema Grand 200x5, got from customer dead, replaced some components and now its the heart of my system.

Speakers:
Hodge podge mixture at best, Athena AS-B2 Bookshelves, Mordant Short CS1 bookshelves and polk center channel.

No sub right now but about to start working on 2 DIY subs.

Always a work in progress.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

I myself was eye-humping those Mitsu DLPs and getting ready to order a DIY HTPC kit from new egg, and then I remembered hooking up PCs to DLP TVs before. They have overscan. The picture and icons will be off the edge of the screen. If you run http://xbmc.org/ live only and boot in to a media center, it might not be a issue.

A projector or LCD would be better for a computer if you wanted to navigate a GUI OS.

For speakers, I'd go with one brand for all of them, or at least the fronts for sure.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

I am pretty sure you can correct the overscan on both ATi and Nvidia graphics card. I have an ATi and it worked perfect hooking up to an old Toshiba Rear Projection that just happened to have DVI.

As for you holmes, it sounds like what you have should sustain you for a while. Post the WIP subs when you get a chance.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I actually am very versed in what the system should be, but as stated its more a hodge podge system of equipment as resources aren't as plentiful as when I owned my own CI firm in south florida. 

Overscan can be corrected via drivers as Zeos stated, my Mits even has an underscan option to show the entire desktop when connected via DVI, as this is not being used as computer monitor the overscan doesn't bother me for the little bit of time I do have the system not in the MCE 10ft interface.

I will eventually update the speakers but its not a major concern right now as I am working 50-60 hours per week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes you can compensate for overscan, but you will be deviating from the native resolution, and depending on hard core you are, then you are adding some sort of compression. I've also read that 3D content won't work right with overscan compensation. I can't say if its true or not, but if your really wanting to do 3D, then you might want to research that more.

Are you going to be using the TV as a monitor, or just video play back? If its just video play back, then it won't matter at all, but if you are wanting to sit back and surf from your sofa, then a DLP might not be the best choice.

I just ordered my HTPC and its been awhile since I had that kind of setup, but I remember being able to send all video to the TV when I clicked on video files, so if you have a main monitor for all the PC stuff, and use the TV for video, or use a media remote to start a media player on the TV instead of a computer monitor, then go for it. I'd let it overscan for video.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

You're more realistically adding artifacts by using the underscan features of drivers.

My TV is a pre-3D ready model.

My HTPC is just that a Home Theater PC and only does TV, Movies and Music with a minimal of web browsing.


----------

